# Heading To Cancun-Hini Herf



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Well the company I work for gives out trips for two to any employee that makes fifteen years of service. Well I did that about a year and a half ago but am just now getting to the trip. I have never been outside of the USA and am quite excited about getting the party started. Anyway I have already PM'ed a few of the Front Range crowd and we are meeting around 6:00 PM on Wednesday the 12th at (they close at 8:00 PM):

Stanley Pappas Cigars

Join us if you can:ss


----------



## Snesley Wipes (Aug 25, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Well the company I work for gives out trips for two to any employee that makes fifteen years of service. Well I did that about a year and a half ago but am just now getting to the trip. I have never been outside of the USA and am quite excited about getting the party started. Anyway I have already PM'ed a few of the Front Range crowd and we are meeting around 6:00 PM on Wednesday the 12th at (they close at 8:00 PM):
> 
> Stanley Pappas Cigars
> 
> Join us if you can:ss


Nice looking place. Never knew it was there. Can't make it but I hope you have a great time, and congrats to you!


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll see you there JC... :ss


----------



## glking (Jul 20, 2007)

I think I'll try to make it.

It's about time I met some other CO BOTL's.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

glking said:


> I think I'll try to make it.
> 
> It's about time I met some other CO BOTL's.


Nice, I look forward to meeting you:tu


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

Hiya JC,

Have fun in Cancun!! :tu I'm out of town and can't make the Stanley Pappas herf. Cya next time.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Bump for any CO members who might have missed this... See you all tonight!


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

It was great to meet Gary and see Peter again, my friend Todd came by to smoke one with us as well. Thanks for the gifted sticks Peter, that Padron 6000 was :dr Stanley Pappas Cigars is a very nice place but a bit out of my price range. Opus and Padron Anni. at 2X-3X MSRP:hn Great selection and well cared for cigars.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks for giving us the excuse to get together again Jamie & nice to meet Garry... Thanks for the RPs, I'll let you know how I like them after they have a little rest. Have a great time in Mexico you lucky sob


----------

